# Best Homemade Tools >  Tool for troubleshooting hidden problems

## dave_rupp

First time posting - - - Hope everything is OK!

Several years ago I converted my motorcycle into a trike. Ever since that time I have had trouble getting the trunk lid latched. I had to push very hard many times before it would stay latched. I got to the point of not using it because it was so hard to close. I have tried numerous times over the years to adjust the mechanism. I finally came up with the idea of putting my GoPro camera in the trunk with a bright LED lamp to actually see what was happening and maybe figure out how to fix the problem. After the third attempt I finally figured out the required location to see the problem. I wrapped a narrow piece of hook from Hook and Loop (Velcro) around the camera and stuck it to the carpeting on the trunk door with the lens aimed at the latch mechanism.

The video shows the post mounted on the door deflecting away from the latch when closing. The bevel on the post is causing the problem. The post is welded in place and cant be extended so I shimmed the latch mechanism closer to the post and the problem was fixed.

Once I was able to identify the problem it was easy to fix. The camera also showed me that I had a built-in light inside the trunk that I was never aware of.

----------

Frank S (Jul 16, 2018),

gunsgt1863 (Jul 17, 2018),

Jon (Jan 20, 2021),

NortonDommi (Jul 17, 2018),

Paul Jones (Aug 4, 2018),

philipUsesWood&Brass (Aug 27, 2018),

PJs (Jul 17, 2018),

ranald (Jul 18, 2018),

rlm98253 (Jul 16, 2018),

Seedtick (Jul 16, 2018),

sossol (Jul 16, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Jul 21, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

I often have to use the camera in my phone as a third eye. Sometimes I don't know what I would do without it.

----------


## Radioman

I was looking forward to the video of the repaired latch so I could see how it was supposed to work after the repair?

----------


## Stevohdee

Yep great idea, had a wound on my back that needed a new dressing but no-one around so i set up sony action cam on tripod pointed @ the area then used my phone to see where to place new dressing, done. Ahh.. Technology. Thanks for sharing

----------


## ranald

I haven't encounted such a problem though I did have a 3 metre Taipan in my shed and the snake catcher advised me to corner it & call him to come get it! WTF he lives about 1/2 hour away- blow that for a game of soldiers. Instead I purchased a flexible lighted mirror (mostly used in vehicle mtce) to check any place I needed to access where the creature may be resting, Pretty scarey when you see one eyeballing you: they apparently have the best eyesight of all land snakes(beside being the most venomous) where others see heat patterns & feel vibrations/ I have my compressor leaning against the metal shed wall and switch it on when entering the shed when I think he is active as I dont want to startle it.Fortunately they are fairly timid unless provoked or stood on or cornered. Nature & intuition are wonderful things: my hair on my neck used to stand on end & I would place down whatever I was doing and leave the workshop. This went on for a few months (not every time i ventured into the shop) until I saw it.

----------


## Frank S

Yep a Taipan in the workshop would definitely qualify as a hidden problem.
in my area rattle snake bites are on the rise this year. My opinion of it is because of PETA's interference in our annual regional rattlesnake round up. They would love to see the practice stopped entirely but so far have only managed to place limits on totals allowed to be caught and processed all the rest must be returned to where they were caught. 
In the past I have found them hiding in my storage units. I quickly did what any farm boy would do I eliminated them. so far this year I have only found a single snake it was in my chicken coop the puppies had a good meal even though 1 pup had a swollen face for a few days. Now before I enter a shed or my shop I send in the mutts they have become my hidden problem discovery tools

----------

ranald (Jul 18, 2018)

----------


## ranald

My "Jack Russell" has a good nose for them, even ripping a skin instantly when found. He is so determined I have to carry him to the house & lock in laundry with all the yelping, barking & crying to get back to the job. I opened My shed , after being away for a few weeks and then a 21st, and the dog went nuts : he found 3 in minutes. It is illegal to kill native snakes here & rifles are outlawed so only outlaws (& police) have any except for special circumstances like very lerge acreage farms.
This is good though as we have not had another "Port Arthur" incident.

THIS IS FUNNY (now).After hearing a blood-curdling whail from my partner(years ago), I investigated what ailed her in our walk through robe & found a Taipan. I pinned it down carefully after my son fetched a post hole shovel. I sent him for one of some hessian bags I have for smoking bees (newer ones are toxic). He took 1/2 hour & I became tired keeping the gentle pressure on the reptile so placed too much weight on the snake. It became very agressive and, as I had pinned it a little over a foot from its head, it started striking everywhere & our floor tiles: I could hear the ceramic-like fangs hitting the tiles. I then sent my son for tree loppers. I had to kneel near enough to the taipan to enable taking off its head so, had one hand on the shovel, one one the top handle of the loppers and knealt my knee on the bottom handle. I eventually snagged it= would have gone viral on utube (with me in very hot water). We kept the dead culprit in a jar to remind the visiting neighbours' children to "shut the glass sliders" upon entry. I've red that they are the only snake that can bight through a steel cap of a boot.
Campers here must not roll out their bed roll/sleeping bag until climbing in as these guys love such dark warm homey places.
Can laugh about it now! But,sadlyFrank, it is good to know others have similar probs.LOL.
Thanks for sharing

----------


## Frank S

While I won't go out of my way to hunt down an offending creature such as a poisonous snake and won't shoot a bird of prey out of the air if it is simply flying around looking for a meal. If that snake is in or around any structure or where my wife might step on it, it will become dog food. The same with ANY large bird if is swoops on my chickens or other small animals. Now Skunk, fox, weasels, bob cats, raccoons, coyotes and those kind of critters are another matter and here lately I have had to root out a few porcupines from a couple of my sheds. Porcupines are not aggressive. but if you reach behind a cabinet and find 1 it is going to hurt trying to get all of the quills out plus they can bite and cases of them carrying rabies have been reported in the area. My little pocket 9 mm and my little Rossi .410 get a lot of use every year. Not so much any of my rifles or larger shotguns or revolvers. Well my 270 gets some as I can reach out several hundred yards to take out a coyote.

----------


## ranald

Frank, I give up on chickens a couple of years back. The Pythons are troublesome but it is the feral cats, foxes, dingoes and goss hawks that were the major culprits here. The european fox (grey & red ones)is nasty as it only rips out the chest to get the liver/kidneys. Large Wedgetail eagles seemed too wary of our dogs & us humans but my daughter's little terrier is kept inside almost all the time: she weighs about 2.5 kg or 6 pound=perfect for goss hawks & pythons. A neighbour's dog was taken by wild dogs but its coat broke & it escaped to live another day. The bush is a wonderful place to live so long as we are boy scouts=prepared. I just came in from shed where i heard the tell tale scales on metal sound: slow, so probably a big python. Off I go back to a job there now I have had some sustanence.
Cheers

----------


## Frank S

All the more reason to build yourself a black powder smooth bore then make your own powder and shot for those hidden dangers.

----------

philipUsesWood&Brass (Sep 17, 2018)

----------


## ranald

yep! LOL. Probably blow myself up.

----------


## Toolmaker51

There must be jokes about help from leprechauns, small children or mothers-in-law for problems like this...
I forget all the camera's we have at our fingertips. The one time I recall, trying to solve a coolant leak, none of those would fit plus risk of damage. I was able to borrow a fiber-optic device; these have become popular with plumbers and mechanics. And costs have dropped tremendously.

dave_rupp's video solution might finally remind and implant idea of employing digital images within confined spaces.

----------


## Frank S

There are wireless motion activated security systems with up to 20 cameras now. Some of these systems are becoming almost reasonably priced.
These could be employed in areas where critters of the slithering kind could hide. Perhaps even some non lethal deterant system could be triggered as well. That might be a solution that would help to prevent our slithering co-occupants away. 
I have worked on equipment where the only way to find a leak was when it was running but like TM51 has said to use my phone would have been dangerous. Have wished I had a way to place a wireless fingernail sized camera in certain tight areas that I could remote view.

----------


## mklotz

> There must be jokes about help from leprechauns, small children or mothers-in-law for problems like this...
> I forget all the camera's we have at our fingertips. The one time I recall, trying to solve a coolant leak, none of those would fit plus risk of damage. I was able to borrow a fiber-optic device; these have become popular with plumbers and mechanics. And costs have dropped tremendously.
> 
> dave_rupp's video solution might finally remind and implant idea of employing digital images within confined spaces.



Even better, using a camera in this role may finally produce a legitimate use for the "selfie stick". (What genetic disorder makes people want to take pictures of their grinning-like-an-idiot visage standing in front of every locale they've ever visited?)

I've long used my credit card-sized Canon SD780 to take pictures of machinery labels in ill-lit corners, then used the zoom on the resulting image to read details. When you do this, turn on the flash. The harsh light of the flash often brings out details hard to see in natural light.



BTW, the credit card account was closed out many years ago :-)

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jul 22, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

I've often wondered if there was an actual reason to own a selfie stick. You may have come up with one.

----------


## ranald

I suppose I could dig out my android and use it as a camera only. I threw it in a cupboard and went back to a $20 dumb phone as we have no mob service & some smart phones go a bit off trying to connect to other stuff: everything but make or receive a phone call-drove me mad. Of course it will need a new sim=never ends.

Marv is right about selfies: I saw a series of a photographer's pics of folk using their media. He then removed the device from the pics==very, very funny. In the old days they would have been "commited" along with everyone talking on blutooth as if mumbling to them selves. Ha Ha.

----------


## Frank S

Had some of the grand kids over a few years ago. They were looking through an old photo album. Seeing hard print pictures was strange to them as MY Daughter had put all of her's in an electronic viewer.
Then they asked me why wasn't I in any of them.
Someone has to take the picture I said.
then the youngest I think she was 6 pulled out her phone clipped her selfie stick to it sat down beside me and took our picture 
See that's how you do it she said.
I about cracked up laughing. She could not grasp the mere concept that those things have not always existed

----------

Toolmaker51 (Jul 22, 2018)

----------


## ranald

I think that is becoming more common for us "a little bit older" folk. I recently visited my son and his partner's parents were out from NZ for a holliday. My grandson was rolling his eyes from poppy to poppy; then he exclaimed "I have TWO poppies" in disbelief. He had seen his NZ grandfather on skype and thought we were the one person. Really funny but scarey with technology. When we were young they made black & white sci-fi movies about space travel & later George Jetson in colour, was talking on a tv screen to someone far away. I remember electricity & phones entering the realm of rural areas. Even more scarey was the novel about an unsinkable ship called "the Titan" that sunk after hitting an iceberg: and a decade or so later it happened.

----------


## Toolmaker51

> BTW, the credit card account was closed out many years ago :-)



Glad you told us right off......I've a long list awaiting purchase at www,remotejungle.com Naturally, some gift for you as well!

The benefit of phone cameras probably hinge on LED lighting. A small HFT flashlight is ideal to read motor tags when you can get your face near it.

----------

PJs (Aug 1, 2018)

----------


## Paul Alciatore

> I've often wondered if there was an actual reason to own a selfie stick. You may have come up with one.



I haven't. I don't.

And if any of my grandchildren comes up with a smart comment about using them: she is out of my will.

----------

PJs (Aug 1, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Comment originally Posted by Frank S; I've often wondered if there was an actual reason to own a selfie stick. You may have come up with one.

Replied to 



> I haven't. I don't.
> 
> And if any of my grandchildren comes up with a smart comment about using them: she is out of my will.



I offer both gentlemen a thought for their young ones.....
Occurred to me, selfie-sticks are a buy-product of sellphones. Created for and not really applicable to other usage. Evidence of a great marketing ploy, as a very high percentage of us are born with two...you know, an appendage with opposing digits.

----------


## ranald

In 80's & 90's, I remember driving down to a phone-box (not a tardis) with a pocket of coins and ringing tradies (who were the target of mob. marketing (as well as the yuppies & very serious buisness folk) after pub time to coordinste work on my home construction. I'm now only 100 miles (160k) from a capital city & live in a mob. ph. black spot. People can't believe i dont have a "smart" phone with aps etc. Government folk always saying log in to .......& use app. For a contract in the 90's , I had to have an anologue phone & I reckon it was as good as the new techno stuff but I love where we live & 5 acres, cant see another neighbour & have a beautiful view of "the king of the mountain" race mountain. All pros & cons . I can fire up table saw, routers, grinders & no complaints=even the birds keep singing.

Cheers

----------


## Jon

Simplified cellphones are coming back in vogue. Both in regard to the rising campy coolness of flip phones, and custom made ultra-simple phones branded as "minimalist": https://www.thelightphone.com/ .

----------

PJs (Aug 3, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

How about that! I'm becoming kewl again without ever having suffered the agony of being unkewl because I don't have a smart phone. I may just buy a selfie-stick to wave in celebration.

Long ago I got a Consumer Cellular flip phone (free with signup) that I keep in the car. I use it to rendezvous with the wife at shopping malls and as a means of calling emergency services in the event of accidents (on the road or in the home or shop). I pay $12/month and $0.25/minute. Even at that latter outrageous rate, I doubt I've spent $10 in phone charges in the five or so years I've owned it.

It has a camera but, since I don't try to make phone calls on my cameras, I don't try to take photographs with my phone. 

Today, at lunch on a charming verandah overlooking the blue Pacific, I watched a woman at an adjoining table finger-farking her fone the whole time she was eating her lunch. Before she dug into her sandwich, she used her phone to photograph it, no doubt to add to the shallowness quotient on Farcebook or some such. People, women especially, are becoming their stereotypes.

----------

PJs (Aug 3, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 1, 2018)

----------


## ranald

I had an android, but it always tried to net connect when I tried to make or even receive a call. threw it in drawer (along with several others=maybe use 'em as door stops) . I bought a $20 phone (camera is lousy) & it does the trick when out & about. My wife is 10 years younger & she doesn't have one at all. LOL. Idid buy her a notebook thingy which she uses to follow our 17 yo. daughter on face book or twits or sum ping. ha ha. glad to know we're not the only dinos for fred flintstone to harasse. 
Cheers 
Ranald

----------


## Frank S

I never liked the flip phones they were easier for me to break than the thing I have now. And I only have it because it was a gift so I could use it as a hot spot to have internet on my laptop. until I got a land line that would support SDSL or better. Now I'd just as soon have a Nokia 6061 no flip screen and nothing to show up on the screen but the persons name or number. I've been back in the states now for 5 years and still haven't become accustomed to the protectionism of the phone carriers.
Never heard of the way they do business while in the middle East or in other countries My last cube phone I bought in Italy or Spain had a place for 2 sim cards I could buy a sim card and have local ph number in any country I was in for a few Euros and still have my Kuwait number so I could call Q8 anywhere I was and it wasn't an international call Come home to the States only to learn that I had to buy a new phone because my European phone wouldn't work, Then they wanted me to pledge allegiance to a phone carrier most wanted a 2 year blood contract. Or go with one of those to-go type companies and pay per minute. I didn't mind that but I got charged for incoming as well as out going NOPE NOT MY BAG. Wound up going under a friend's business plan my phone cost's him all of 5.00 a month to include me

----------


## Jon

We do the Tracfones with pay-as-you-go minutes. The phones themselves are under $50; the trick is that certain phones have "triple minutes for life" - every time you buy more minutes, they're tripled for your phone. This comes out to $100/year for minutes, and if you break or lose a phone, the replacements are inexpensive. Tracfones used to be ultra-basic, but you can now get them in Android if you want.

You can also get a free Google Voice number, plus a $50 Obihai VOIP unit for your home. Then you can set the Google Voice number to ring both your house and cell phone (if you live in the mountains, cell phone service can be spotty).

I'm going to hunt around for mklotz's deal, because I think Tracfone is phasing out the triple minutes option.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Aug 1, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

My wife has a trac phone double minutes, she buys the 200 minute cards 1 about every 3, months Serves her purpose. the only person she ever calls is a couple of her sisters and brothers, or me when I'mm out in the woods or fields on the tractor which is a waste of time because I can't hear mine ring while on 1 of the machines

----------


## ranald

Interesting, we have several carriers (some piggy back the larger carriers) but if you buy, say a telstra phone you cant slip in a optus sim card when changing carriers so have to buy another phone: have us by the short & curleys. Maybe they treat us as stoogers or mushrooms.

----------

PJs (Aug 2, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Despite the ubiquity of the selfie stick, we have not yet reached peak selfie annoyance:

----------

PJs (Aug 3, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Oh look a phone drone something else for target practice

----------


## PJs

> Despite the ubiquity of the selfie stick, we have not yet reached peak selfie annoyance:



But we may have reached the end of battery life for the selfie inclined.  Good one Jon!

PJ

----------


## ranald

Yeah, a couple of days ago was sitting on verandah looking over our private scenery & enjoying a beer when I heard the whiring of a dastardly thing down our creek. I jumped in 4 by 4 in persuit of it & owner & it took off in opposite direction after I rounded the corner. Apparently checking out "Kerbside cleanup" without anyone being seen. We live in a semi rural backdrop. where 5 acres is the smallest plot & we are in a no-through road. What next? Think "I'll go and eat some worms".
Cheers

----------


## Frank S

I suppose since a drone can be used for finding things in hidden places talking about them is germane to this thread.
Some may know that I live in a very rural area The nearest resident neighbor is about 1/2 to 3/4 mile away as the crow flies. but there is a reasonably large ranch adjacent to my property. Reasonably large as the guy owns several 1000 acres but the section near me is only about 4 to 600 acres. He has a small helicopter that I have seen him flying over his place from time to time checking on his cattle I don't think much about it as he has never drifted over the fence line there is really no reason to as he can see quite far from high up. But recently I noticed a drone flying over so I called him to make sure it was him flying it as we have several city hunters come out from time to time and in the fall he moves his cattle to another section of his ranch for the hunter leases he lets out. But that in my mind does not entitle the city guys to play with their drones over my property. I have about 1/2 a mile of shared fence line with the rancher.
Anyway he said he had recently gotten his certificate from the FAA as none line of sight drone pilot or what ever they call themselves. Meaning he can sit at his home about 5 miles away and watch his drone and would I please not shoot his several $1000.00's drone out of the sky. I told him fly it over some time and hover it near enough that I can recognize it's shape color and identifying numbers that way I will know who it belongs to because all others that cross the fence line becomes skeet practice. And he may want to educate his city hunters of the fact.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Aug 5, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Oh look a phone drone something else for target practice



And the owner gets a thrill out of the approaching projectile or shot pattern. My phone can do but 1/12 of its supposed 12 day standby time; not a candidate for any apps or accessories!

----------


## Frank S

> My phone can do but 1/12 of its supposed 12 day standby time; not a candidate for any apps or accessories!



Every morning when I wake up the first thing I do is put my phone on charge that way by the time I'm finished with my breakfast and have fed all of the animals it is fully charged and as long as Bob doesn't call me while he is bored to tears while driving or loading his truck ," He uses a wireless head set by the way", my phone should last all day. If he calls it will probably go dead THANKFULLY about half way through his conversation. Since I don't have a head set I just put mine on speaker and toss it on the work bench while trying to continue working I can only guess what it sounds like on the other end with my hammering or a machine running but I don't care to talk on the phone for very long anyway.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Aug 4, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> ... fully charged and as long as Bob doesn't call me while he is bored to tears while driving or loading his truck... If he calls it will probably go dead THANKFULLY about half way through his conversation...I just put mine on speaker and toss it on the work bench while trying to continue working I can only guess what it sounds like on the other end with my hammering or a machine running but I don't care to talk on the phone for very long anyway.



OK, I'll try to remember that. My phone will cut off before yours goes dead!

----------


## ranald

At presen, here, t the drones' owners have more rights than the folk they "perv" on, exc for around airports etc.

----------


## Toolmaker51

Being attached with some regulation to our FAA, shooting even just AT one is a federal offense, as are most any airborne device.

----------


## Frank S

> Being attached with some regulation to our FAA, shooting even just AT one is a federal offense, as are most any airborne device.



This actually becomes a grey area when encountering a UAS over your own rural property. In TX and OK. Laws have been passed that no UAS may be flown over any animal feeding area excepting the land owner flying over his own animals to include in some cases wildlife and game animals.
Federal aviation air space does not extend all the way to the ground. the elevation above ground surface varies by region and in some cases topology. Again though a plane could not be shot out of the sky simply because it was flying within a a few feet of the ground. Other statutes would have to come into play such as the Castle doctrine which has as many gray areas as there are shadows cast in the Sistine Chapel at noon

----------

Toolmaker51 (Aug 5, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Still too early to tell what's going on, but some initial video footage and news is trickling out of a failed drone assassination of Venezuelan president Nicolas Maduro from yesterday. This is being reported as the first drone assassination attempt on a head of state.

----------


## PJs

Saw this last night on the news. Maybe there are 2 good reasons for drones now. The other is the ones they are using as spotters for fight the fires here.

Drones in Firefighting: How, Where and When They're Used - The Drive

and of course there is a downside to everything...
https://www.firehouse.com/tech-comm/...d-firefighters

PJ

----------

Toolmaker51 (Aug 5, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> This actually becomes a grey area when encountering a UAS over your own rural property. In TX and OK. Laws have been passed that no UAS may be flown over any animal feeding area excepting the land owner flying over his own animals to include in some cases wildlife and game animals.
> Federal aviation air space does not extend all the way to the ground. the elevation above ground surface varies by region and in some cases topology. Again though a plane could not be shot out of the sky simply because it was flying within a a few feet of the ground. Other statutes would have to come into play such as the Castle doctrine which has as many gray areas as there are shadows cast in the Sistine Chapel at noon



Mebbe... I got's camo, low temperament of surveys in gen'l, tackdrivers and loads of handloads. and this neighborhood gets a little noisy...but the "...as many gray areas as there are shadows cast in the Sistine Chapel at noon" has me ROFL.
How/ what on earth sparked that creative visual? Help please, I'm on the verge of full arrest!

re;Assassination attempt, wildfires, or just dumb perverts; inventors create faster than legislators. Which isn't good initially, and then their efforts are misdirected because a grand lack of misinterpreting potential harm. Things catch on WAY before someone thinks about killing the text apps in a car, or regulating potential of drones...Inventors probably don't need to hire lobbyists, they get questioned and can respond "...it's just a toy!"

----------


## Frank S

""How/ what on earth sparked that creative visual? Help please, I'm on the verge of full arrest!""
I have visited it, there is some of the art works which is almost impossible to see at certain times of the day due to the casting of shadows
No doubt you've heard of Rome wasn't built in a day, but you can see it in a day with our tours. Forget that the Vatican city alone can take 2 or 3 full days to see all there is to see especially during peak seasons.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Aug 5, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Rome, Zurich, Berlin, Liege, London... I wish. Not on the "Do Not Fly List" my poor budget says "Can't". I've been delayed 7 months for a simple 12 hour round trip to Illinois for my Gorton 375 Tool Grinder, gave up on my forklift lowboy trailer in Utah 8 years ago. The ACME TriPlex from last fall only got here by accident...Some things I do not do well.

----------


## ranald

Slight side step: I used to live at Sunrise Beach, Noosa Qld & had contracts to mow parkland & footpaths/nature strips. I always wore the highest protection ear muffs as mid mount mowers force the sound up at the operator on tractors: I was mowing the nature strip above the beach (about 20m ASL) when I saw a flash in front of my eyes. Then within a split second I was almost deafened (poor buggers on the beach & at road level). The flash & noise was from a couple of (our Outdated) F1 11's. they certainly broke the sound barrier & I almost filled my pants. Tre cafe owner nearby complained of broken glasses: maybe customers dropped them but I felt the RUSH of air, Over the years it happened a couple of more times & I doubt if anyone would have taken any heed if the airforce was reported: probably just a manovuere in national interest. Noosa has been listed as one of the "top ten" in world destination beaches but not "top gun" beaches. LOL

----------


## Frank S

> Still too early to tell what's going on, but some initial video footage and news is trickling out of a failed drone assassination of Venezuelan president Nicolas Maduro from yesterday. This is being reported as the first drone assassination attempt on a head of state.



The possibility of events like that is 1 of the reasons that the Ranchers and farmers around here and surrounding counties who also have hunting leases on their properties are starting to warn the hunters who buy the leases not to bring drones because on 1 hand they don't want people using them to spot the game, also it is against the law to heard game animals such as deer by the use of dogs or ATV's. Dogs may be used to flush birds only. The oil field companies often use them to check their pumping stations service pipelines and storage facilities but when they are being deployed around the area of over your property, the residents always receive a letter in advance of their intentions.

----------


## Jon

Split sidewalk for mobile phone and non mobile phone users.

----------

EnginePaul (Sep 16, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Sep 16, 2018),

PJs (Sep 10, 2018),

Seedtick (Sep 15, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Distracted walking much?

----------


## Jon

Not sure how to feel about this one. On the one hand, how useful! On the other hand, it's scary to think that this is where urban planning is headed.

----------


## PJs

> Not sure how to feel about this one. On the one hand, how useful! On the other hand, it's scary to think that this is where urban planning is headed.



Roger That! Perhaps they should be licensed and not from a crackerjack box.

----------


## Jon

In-sidewalk traffic signals for pedestrians using their mobile phones while walking.

----------

Seedtick (Sep 15, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 12, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

> In-sidewalk traffic signals for pedestrians using their mobile phones while walking.



That should be illegal! It constitutes interference with evolution.

----------

Moby Duck (Sep 15, 2018),

PJs (Sep 12, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 12, 2018)

----------


## PJs

> That should be illegal! It constitutes interference with evolution.



Good one Marv! Natural Selection!

And how much to install and regulate that little ditty! If I were to have to spend ~$40k on such a device it would probably be more like a big mechanical hand that slips out of the crosswalk pole and grabs them by the...Or a big RoboCop Voice that says Walk Now, Walk Now...when the light is green...

----------


## mklotz

> Good one Marv! Natural Selection!
> 
> And how much to install and regulate that little ditty! If I were to have to spend ~$40k on such a device it would probably be more like a big mechanical hand that slips out of the crosswalk pole and grabs them by the...Or a big RoboCop Voice that says Walk Now, Walk Now...when the light is green...



The idiotic preoccupation with smart phones and the incessant finger-farking of same has no bounds. We've seen sphone accessories like the phone-drone to allow one to take better selfies; the next step will be sphone built-in lidars to give early warning of the approaching train you've just stepped in front of.

(With a really fast computer that can get out a tweet of your demise before it (and you) become a smear on the front of the engine.)

----------


## PJs

I'm kind of in favor of built in tasers coordinated with wearables, that go off when stupidity arises. Saw in the news yesterday that Marin County has joined the _Dark Side_ and banned anymore cell towers (5G) because of EMF, _when All they really need is more trains and 7nm cell chips (now being made) so they can "tweet their demise"_.

----------


## Toolmaker51

Wouldn't take much to dovetail both Marv's prediction, and PJs mechanical response in one swift operation.




> That should be illegal! It constitutes interference with evolution.






> Good one Marv! Natural Selection!
> 
> And how much to install and regulate that little ditty! If I were to have to spend ~$40k on such a device it would probably be more like a *big mechanical hand that slips out of the crosswalk pole and grabs them by the...*Or a big RoboCop Voice that says Walk Now, Walk Now...when the light is green...



but I'd ensure hand is large enough to grab them *by both*. 

The RoboCop voice wouldn't phase them; they're adept ignoring ambulance and other sirens.

----------

PJs (Sep 13, 2018)

----------


## PJs

> Wouldn't take much to dovetail both Marv's prediction, and PJs mechanical response in one swift operation.
> 
> 
> but I'd ensure hand is large enough to grab them *by both*. 
> 
> The RoboCop voice wouldn't phase them; they're adept ignoring ambulance and other sirens.



 :ROFL:  TM51! A larger hand...good idea! You are probably right about the voice but directed, at about 80-90db it could be quite intimidating...if not maybe add the spin up sound of a mini gun.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Toolmaker51 (Sep 13, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Marv most of them walk around with an ear bud in both ears and the noise escaping around those is already 80 DB they would never hear the spin up of a mini gun. 
the best solution is to allow nature to take its course and get the ins companies to offer free repairs to the vehicles. Baring that a huge spring actuated tennis racket mounted on the pole at the cross walks to knock their inattentive butts back to the side walk. 
But I am still in favor of free auto repairs

----------


## ranald

Some folk cant walk on such undulating ground without tripping, let alone look at a phone.
Reminds me of beggars with swipe/tap devices for donations.

What color will we paint these divisions? Bike riders can sometimes keep within a green zone: but what if they are on their smart device (not their ass).
We're a weird mob.

----------

PJs (Sep 16, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 16, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Ranald are you suggesting they include an inattentive bike riding lane? I pretty much thought all bike lanes were always occupied by inattentive riders already even without a cell phone.
When I was growing up they wanted us to ride against the traffic in rule areas but with the traffic in town. Many of us country kids decided it was safest to ride right down the center then move to which ever side we needed to avoid Farmer John's tractor because he was running down the center as well with the disk covering both lanes sometimes half the bar ditch as well.

----------


## Moby Duck

Wouldn’t this just make it worse from the phone users point of view?
If you are on the phone allowed side, where nobody is looking where they are going, you would have an almost 100% chance of having a collision. Compare that to where there are equal numbers of pedestrians with and without phones, on the same path, half of them actually dodging you, and you will have a less than 50% chance of a collision.

----------


## ranald

LOL. Know where you are coming from. I ran into a mini (morris) once when leaving a shopping footpath between two parked trucks (kerb was cut for pedestrians). Did quite a bit of damage to the paint work & the driver was not concerned for anything but my safety. My bike was fine & I never rode on shopping footpaths again: only suburban ones for safety & speed.

----------


## ranald

In 1970, I was trying to walk up a busy city street footpath (like the one in Croc Dundee in NYC) and was jumping on & off the street to avoid and pass the slow folk. I notived a poor invalid chap( arms swinging about & crippled, deformed looking gait) hobbling & making really good headway up the footpath centre with everybody avoiding him to either side. I managed to get in behind him and all was great. When we arrived at the next set of lights(cross roads) he stopped and looked around back down the footpath. I was gobsmacked at what happened next. He stood up straight and proceeded down the side street where there were few pedestrians with no sign of spasticity or other ailment.

----------

PJs (Sep 16, 2018)

----------


## Beserkleyboy

Ha Ha! I think this must be a 'piss take'...I just got back from 3 weeks in China, and MAN are they phone heads! And interestingly, they text using Arabic letters to allow the phone to call up Chinese characters, as there are something like 2000 in common use! Their texting is nightmarishly fast! All younger folk lead with their phone in public and restaurants and cafes are relatively quiet! Here in AUS, we are having pedestrian accidents involving mobile phones, but nothing like what we saw in China. Let's not hope this is the future...Cheers
Jim

----------

PJs (Sep 16, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Ran across this article this morning after *all* (like 10-12 of them) the emergency Alert texting we got the other day which is fine but noticed in the settings that we can not turn off the Presidental text alerts. Fema is one thing, CDC another but... A little reluctant to post this here but...Borowitz does have a sense of humor...

https://www.newyorker.com/humor/boro...Q4MTMyNTc3NQS2

I might want to receive that one for sure.

----------

Beserkleyboy (Oct 5, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Wouldn’t this just make it worse from the phone users point of view?
> If you are on the phone allowed side, where nobody is looking where they are going, you would have an almost 100% chance of having a collision. Compare that to where there are equal numbers of pedestrians with and without phones, on the same path, half of them actually dodging you, and you will have a less than 50% chance of a collision.



Well, their preoccupation with games and idle chatter, eliminates a casual social life. Maybe they'll run into a new acquaintance. Then text back and forth same idle chatter to a new audience.
No thanks, I prefer produce section at local farmers market...Or one passing my work station all the time, no matter where it was located. Boy, was that a clue.

----------


## ranald

A very old saying here in the backwater (thank heaven : when fishing I preferred "Deep Tempest", the surf or a backwater over the main stream) was "It could only happen in the US of A). But here a few years ago we COULD have been governed by Abbott & Costello. Now with all the church disgraces we still have Bishop & Abbott in parliament.
I was reading PJs post on the newyorker when my laptop died the very moment I read to "fineto". Conspiracy theory or coincidence. Ha Ha: maybe I should call Asio, FBI, or James Bond at no. 10. For our pollies, It 's a good thing Trump & Putin are in the limewash er limelight. : we have a shambles and it costs the tax-payers a bundle.

----------

PJs (Sep 17, 2018)

----------


## PJs

> A very old saying here in the backwater (thank heaven : when fishing I preferred "Deep Tempest", the surf or a backwater over the main stream) was "It could only happen in the US of A). But here a few years ago we COULD have been governed by Abbott & Costello. Now with all the church disgraces we still have Bishop & Abbott in parliament.
> I was reading PJs post on the newyorker when my laptop died the very moment I read to "fineto". Conspiracy theory or coincidence. Ha Ha: maybe I should call Asio, FBI, or James Bond at no. 10. For our pollies, It 's a good thing Trump & Putin are in the limewash er limelight. : we have a shambles and it costs the tax-payers a bundle.



I was thinking it was a circus maximus here with it's very own team of assclowns.

Sorry about the eerie crash. Might try Ghostery for your browser, it keeps most of the riff-raff out...just wish they had it for Twitt(s)er and Fleecebook. When Mueller is all done I think folks will be shock and awed (or blurry eyed & brain dead-er) by the cost of the high priced "legal" team, going through 100k plus docs with forensic shrinks, all the footwork, travel, security, let a lone prison costs per and the media circus digging and adding to the mix...makes one consider _why_ the cost of a bullet is so cheap comparatively.

----------


## Toolmaker51

> I was thinking it was a circus maximus here with it's very own team of assclowns...I think folks will be shock and awed (or blurry eyed & brain dead-er) by the cost of the high priced "legal" team, going through 100k plus docs with forensic shrinks, all the footwork, travel, security, let a lone prison costs per and the media circus digging and adding to the mix...makes one consider _why_ the cost of a bullet is so cheap comparatively.



Well, cost of fixed ammunition is quite inexpensive when compared to other means. It's a target rich environment; but then who'd entertain us? The real cost goes to who the deliveryman is...

----------

PJs (Sep 17, 2018)

----------


## ranald

I like the one that gives a medal instead of a sentence for a Politician (some what like that old movie where you get extra points for running down old folk)-burdon on society.

----------

PJs (Sep 17, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Perhaps we could look for a disgruntled postal employee and make a stamp in their honor. But I do like the idea of giving medals of meritorious service...to those who actually serve the people and not their own self interests.

Got this from a congressman the other day...note the wording highlighted. 

"Please join me on Tuesday, September 18th, at the Mentor Me Cavanagh Recreation Center for a community town hall. I look forward to answering your questions *and sharing my priorities for representing Californias North Coast* in Congress." 

What do ya'll Think, should I Go??? Yes  :Banana Dance: ; No  :Headshake: ; It's your head  :Brick Wall:

----------

ranald (Sep 17, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Perhaps we could look for a disgruntled postal employee and make a stamp in their honor. But I do like the idea of giving medals of meritorious service...to those who actually serve the people and not their own self interests.
> 
> Got this from a congressman the other day...note the wording highlighted. 
> 
> "Please join me on Tuesday, September 18th, at the Mentor Me Cavanagh Recreation Center for a community town hall. I look forward to answering your questions *and sharing my priorities for representing California’s North Coast* in Congress." 
> 
> What do ya'll Think, should I Go??? Yes ; No ; It's your head



Yes PJs; how they respond without a prompter is telling. It'll be :Banana Dance:  if he blows it. Then you'll know  :Headshake: . And save your head, channel me if you need to! We'll have a blast!

----------

PJs (Sep 17, 2018)

----------


## ranald

Yep PJ, It seems that most elected personel focus on intrinsic values rather than the interests, well being and concerns of their constituents. What happened to Arni?
If events weren't so idiotic we could laugh about it every day & we have to laugh about it sometime or it will do our heads in. Remember the British "Yes Minister" :even the good intentions are scuttled, controlled, manulipated,by admin. :-(. Some,, like Idi Amin would line 'em all up against a wall.

----------

PJs (Sep 18, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Relevant. These 360° immersive "Actual Reality" glasses.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

bruce.desertrat (Sep 18, 2018),

Frank S (Sep 18, 2018),

greyhoundollie (Sep 18, 2018),

Papa Bill (Sep 25, 2018),

PJs (Sep 19, 2018),

ranald (Sep 19, 2018),

Seedtick (Sep 18, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

LMAO. The sad thing is that I know people to whom I could sell these.

----------

Frank S (Sep 18, 2018),

greyhoundollie (Sep 18, 2018),

Moby Duck (Sep 19, 2018),

Papa Bill (Sep 25, 2018),

PJs (Sep 19, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Not wanting to get into generation profiling but from the look of the hole in his ear and the design and color of the tat on the back of his hand this may be his first experience in actual reality. take his glasses off and give back his finger farking device before he has a nervous breakdown.

----------

Papa Bill (Sep 25, 2018)

----------


## ranald

we actually have some NATURE on this planet but we need to go out there..

----------


## ranald

maybe someone mistook him for a horse before attaching blinkers.

----------


## PJs

Whelp, There Ya go a new iToy to add to the $Billion$ company profits, $1.50 cost $300 profit...marketing and perception (pun intended) is everything now days.

----------


## Jon

Don't get too excited. That's probably fog, not steam.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Seedtick (Oct 6, 2018)

----------


## ranald

> Don't get too excited. That's probably fog, not steam.
> 
> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/pedestrian_crossing_fogger.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



Cool or hot! what when novelty wears off?

----------


## Moby Duck

That Fogger is a great invention. Might stop the cell phone users, always looking down, from stepping out into traffic or trains. Recently where I live, an 18 year old, eyes glued to cell phone, pods in ears, stepped in front of an approaching train, with the inevitable tragic result. Council intends to fix this problem by installing automatic pedestrian gates at 12 at risk level crossings, at a rate payer cost of around $7,000,000. Forget the fact that these crossings already have automatic vehicle barriers, complete with bells and flashing lights, in plain view, we now need to save the pedestrians as well. I see a couple of better solutions to this problem than the Fogger in the video:-
1. Paint zebra crossing lines on the rail crossing, then any accident could be blamed on the Train, not the pedestrian. (Today society always wants to blame anyone except the injured party).
2. Perhaps we could build even better gadgets that deliver some real punch. Lets create Electromagnetic Pulse Full Face Fogger Blasters, (EMPFFFB's), to knock the offenders backwards out of harms way, spray them with an indelible dye fog, and destroy their cell phones at the same time.

----------

PJs (Oct 14, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Oct 6, 2018)

----------


## PJs

> That Fogger is a great invention. Might stop the cell phone users, always looking down, from stepping out into traffic or trains. Recently where I live, an 18 year old, eyes glued to cell phone, pods in ears, stepped in front of an approaching train, with the inevitable tragic result. *Council intends to fix this problem by installing automatic pedestrian gates at 12 at risk level crossings, at a rate payer cost of around $7,000,000.* Forget the fact that these crossings already have automatic vehicle barriers, complete with bells and flashing lights, in plain view, we now need to save the pedestrians as well. I see a couple of better solutions to this problem than the Fogger in the video:-
> 1. Paint zebra crossing lines on the rail crossing, then any accident could be blamed on the Train, not the pedestrian. (Today society always wants to blame anyone except the injured party).
> 2. Perhaps we could build even better gadgets that deliver some real punch. Lets create Electromagnetic Pulse Full Face Fogger Blasters, (EMPFFFB's), to knock the offenders backwards out of harms way, spray them with an indelible dye fog, and destroy their cell phones at the same time.



All good points Moby Duck! The $7M investment is probably an actuarial claim that the investment will probably pay for itself after only 7 incidents, considering the costs of litigation, arbitration and the media frenzy surrounding them. Perhaps we should have the insurance company's pay for it. This applies to traffic lights (~$250-500K/ +$8k maint.), Signage ($50-$500/), surveillance cameras (~$8.1M med.-large city), crossing painting ($2500 Avg.) and all the infrastructure to monitor and maintain it ($1M-$10M). The actuarial's tend to think the savings in litigation, crime prevention, and blame assignment can reap a 50% _"savings"_ over cost...just for Surveillance cameras. Keyword Savings!

_"The citys surveillance system cost $8.1 million as of mid-2008 for startup and ongoing maintenance, and that investment has resulted in $12 million in avoided victimization and criminal justice costs according to the Urban Institute. In other words, for every $1 spent on surveillance cameras, $1.50 is saved."_ It is my guess that lawyers could pocket most of that...Savings.

The questions I have, are; Will anything prevent stupidity? Are the $10-100B's spent on the backs of taxpayers for legislation, control and surveillance on crime, traffic, pedestrians, etc., ad-nauseam for a growing 10-15% of the population that are criminals or stupid, worth it, or is another less expensive solution possible with less invasive controls. Perhaps we could do better if we do as Graham Nash suggests in Teach Your Children 

However, tending toward what Heinlein said; Stupidity cannot be cured. Stupidity is the only universal capital crime; the sentence is death. There is no appeal, and execution is carried out automatically and without pity.

PJ

----------

Toolmaker51 (Oct 14, 2018)

----------


## ranald

> All good points Moby Duck! The $7M investment is probably an actuarial claim that the investment will probably pay for itself after only 7 incidents, considering the costs of litigation, arbitration and the media frenzy surrounding them. Perhaps we should have the insurance company's pay for it. This applies to traffic lights (~$250-500K/ +$8k maint.), Signage ($50-$500/), surveillance cameras (~$8.1M med.-large city), crossing painting ($2500 Avg.) and all the infrastructure to monitor and maintain it ($1M-$10M). The actuarial's tend to think the savings in litigation, crime prevention, and blame assignment can reap a 50% _"savings"_ over cost...just for Surveillance cameras. Keyword Savings!
> 
> _"The city’s surveillance system cost $8.1 million as of mid-2008 for startup and ongoing maintenance, and that investment has resulted in $12 million in avoided “victimization” and criminal justice costs according to the Urban Institute. In other words, for every $1 spent on surveillance cameras, $1.50 is saved."_ It is my guess that lawyers could pocket most of that...Savings.
> 
> The questions I have, are; Will anything prevent stupidity? Are the $10-100B's spent on the backs of taxpayers for legislation, control and surveillance on crime, traffic, pedestrians, etc., ad-nauseam for a growing 10-15% of the population that are criminals or stupid, worth it, or is another less expensive solution possible with less invasive controls. Perhaps we could do better if we do as Graham Nash suggests in Teach Your Children 
> 
> However, tending toward what Heinlein said; “Stupidity cannot be cured. Stupidity is the only universal capital crime; the sentence is death. There is no appeal, and execution is carried out automatically and without pity.”
> 
> PJ



Hi Guys,

Here we have a modern techno problem for solving. To protect us from ourselves

----------


## ranald

seem to have a somewhat "stupid" techno glitch. Even 2 attempts at editing failed all because I touched the space bar. 
Anyway we are always being protected from our selves by government controls & it is the very small minority that are the taxpayers problem. We simply cant stop stupidity or impulsiveness of the mostly young. So i think the technos' with the gift (esp the hackers) could put their ingenuity to solving such dilemnas. Brainstorm.

Here we need something to prevent the reckless behaviour at crossings. Why not investigate/invent a high pitch sound that doesn't affect hearing aids or normal hearing but alert those with ear phones at very close distance to rail crossings and/or to temporily interefere with transmission to cell phones at those crossings.

Our governments are always changing/updating laws with fines to fund all manner of activity. In our local town of Pomona Qld the State was going to cut of our only pedestrian access (except for non rainy times) due to the "risk factor" of trains hitting pedestrians. A petition about dividing the town won & the tax payer will incur the much greater cost to protect us fro stupidity. Another nearby town of Cooran, hurt when 2 youths jumped a train and were electricuted. Special crossings would not have protected them from that behavour.

We can't have a couple of beers while fishing in a small row boat or tinnie a 100metres from the ramp without risking loosing all our car, truck, forklift, excavator, boat etc licences due to idiotic behavour of the minority. I was boarded by "The Moreton Bay Cowboys"(water police) many years ago & my vessel gone over with a fine tooth comb: I had way more safety gear than that area required by law, no alcohol or drugs, & was questioned about my "reflector" ( I told the officious person I also had some highly polished Alvey reels that could be used as reflectors,; serial numbers of my motor & auxillery were noted all in the name of "being seen out there & to be doing something" . My 6 yo nephew, visiting from the UK, was very obliging in pointing out the radio, life jackets, buckets, V sheet, , bilge pumps (2 electric & 1 manual), marine 2 way radio, compass, torches, spotlight, lighting etc etc that I had shown him before our day fishing excursion. On another ocassion at Manly boat ramp I was threatened with a fine for removing one stone to chock the trailer wheel of someones as the slippery ramp was dragging the owners vehicle into the sea as he tried to winch in & trailer his boat. Somewhat peeved, I asked the inspector why he was watching the incident withour offering assistance : response was " i'll let you off the 10 grand fine this time" and he proceeded to watch the entertainment as a couple of others joined in to assist ( as most boaties do). We have to have someone to police the laws but they are human and some are pedantic hitlers.

I think there is a good/better solution to some issues/problems, we just need to look forther than knee jerk reactions.

----------

Beserkleyboy (Oct 14, 2018),

Frank S (Oct 14, 2018),

PJs (Oct 14, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Oct 14, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Special walkway for people who are texting on their mobile phones. Labeled as Lithuania.

The sign icon is clever! But not clever enough to overcome my disappointment at the fact that such a thing exists.

----------

PJs (Nov 27, 2018),

Seedtick (Nov 27, 2018),

will52100 (Dec 1, 2018)

----------


## mklotz

I've always been pessimistic about the dumbing-down of the human population but the fact that stuff like that is not only done, but is perceived as needing to be done puts a cap on it.

It's reassuring to know that the great apes are there in the wings, ready to take over when the humans go extinct.

----------

PJs (Nov 27, 2018),

will52100 (Dec 1, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> Special walkway for people who are texting on their mobile phones. Labeled as Lithuania.
> 
> The sign icon is clever! But not clever enough to overcome my disappointment at the fact that such a thing exists.



Even with the special walkways they are still assuming 1 very important factor, that the 2 brain cell creatures will be aware enough of their surroundings to walk along the pathway.

----------

PJs (Nov 27, 2018)

----------


## PJs

It's too late I'm afraid...they are everywhere. Perhaps signs like Curb your dog or cell phone instead of a dedicated walkways at big bucks...but alas, they wouldn't see them while texting. And there is a park bench right there...

----------


## Stevohdee

Hahaha... Now 'bout the trunk latch posted on14th july....

----------


## Imabass

Maybe we can get special highways for the people that want to text while drive.

----------


## mklotz

California law already says that bicyclists can use the freeway if no other roadway is available. Personally, I hope they start doing it; it would quickly rid the roads of the obnoxious law flaunters.

----------


## desbromilow

> Maybe we can get special highways for the people that want to text while drive.



I think those are called buses

----------

PJs (Nov 28, 2018),

will52100 (Dec 1, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Just to show that there is no cure for stupidity.in a town not too far from me a school bus driver was testing while transporting children on the buss.
One of the kids told their parents about it the parents complained to the principal who told the driver's supervisor about it. the supervisor said that She had texted the driver to be sure and follow the new route she was sending her. 
No other action was taken. a few days later the driver was texting her supervisor when she ran off the muddy road and got stuck Fortunately no children were injured the buss had to be towed out of the mud the children were late getting to school by a couple of hours and still no action was taken. If this had happened in the school district where I live I would have been livid even though I haven't had kids in school in 30 years. But these 2 women 1 a supervisor ant other a driver should both be disciplined to the fullest extent allowed.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Nov 28, 2018),

will52100 (Dec 1, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

> I think those are called buses



I still cannot determine why time spent finger-farking beats a quicker few words over phone. Only paved areas I offer suitable for texting are driveways and parking lots.

----------


## Jon

Wonderful GIF. Could certainly happen to someone who is not on his phone, but note how the prank mirrors the git-off-yer-phone dynamic: the guy cannot distinguish between reality and a piece of glass in front of his face (the glass "door" is analogous to his glass cellphone screen). I like how the guy first responds to the shopkeeper by rubbing his leg (I'm injured!), but then can't help but smile at the shopkeeper exploding in laughter. I gotta try this one!



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Nov 30, 2018),

EnginePaul (Dec 1, 2018),

HobieDave (Jul 18, 2021),

Moby Duck (Nov 29, 2018),

PJs (Nov 30, 2018),

ranald (Nov 29, 2018),

rlm98253 (Nov 29, 2018),

Seedtick (Nov 29, 2018),

volodar (Dec 2, 2018),

will52100 (Nov 29, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

in the words of Jim Cary in the movie Bruce Almighty B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L.

----------

PJs (Nov 30, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

OK, we're going at this protection of absorbed cell users all wrong. 
Why spend public funds saving them from harm? What liberal tank convinces us to even consider?
I say we USE them as entertainment; done as shopkeeper found so easily. Our belly laugh beats spending millions, no? Our thoughtful consideration should be jerking their chain and attention to what is at hand. 'Nuf said.



Do I appear callous......? Clown can't miss door in process being cleaned [missing glass not withstanding] and deliberately moves to plant his hand right where it ALREADY is clean, spotlessly, lol. Also, no visible 'Good Day, Hello, Good-Bye' for shop man. 
Until faux pas impacts him, physical and social reality didn't exist. 
I know [telepathically of course] who'll read this and agree,

----------

Frank S (Nov 29, 2018),

PJs (Nov 30, 2018),

will52100 (Nov 29, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> OK, we're going at this protection of absorbed cell users all wrong. 
> Why spend public funds saving them from harm? What liberal tank convinces us to even consider?
> I say we USE them as entertainment; done as shopkeeper found so easily. Our belly laugh beats spending millions, no? Our thoughtful consideration should be jerking their chain and attention to what is at hand. 'Nuf said.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I appear callous......? Clown can't miss door in process being cleaned [missing glass not withstanding] and deliberately moves to plant his hand right where it ALREADY is clean, spotlessly, lol. Also, no visible 'Good Day, Hello, Good-Bye' for shop man. 
> Until faux pas impacts him, physical and social reality didn't exist. 
> I know [telepathically of course] who'll read this and agree,



Well you've finally done it My wife is rolling on the floor right now after reading the megaphone caption.

----------

PJs (Nov 30, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 30, 2018)

----------


## toma

It seems like good acting...

----------


## suther51

Suppose employee arriving late to work, hah! Show up late will ya.
Eric

----------


## mklotz

Read it and weep - smartphone waving morons will soon be everywhere.

Demographics of Mobile Device Ownership and Adoption in the United States

"The vast majority of Americans – 95% – now own a cellphone of some kind. The share of Americans that own smartphones is now 77%, up from just 35% in Pew Research Center’s first survey of smartphone ownership conducted in 2011."



https://www.statista.com/statistics/...ers-worldwide/

"The statistic depicts the total number of smartphone users worldwide from 2014 to 2020. For 2016, the number of smartphone users is forecast to reach 2.1 billion. The number of mobile phone users in the world is expected to pass the five billion mark by 2019."

The population of the earth is about 7.5 billion. 5/7.5 = 67%

----------

Paul Jones (Dec 15, 2018),

PJs (Nov 30, 2018)

----------


## PJs

Did anyone notice the guy with the cell phone was going to put his hand on the freshly cleaned window...that alone is worth a skinned shin and a grin.

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Well you've finally done it My wife is rolling on the floor right now after reading the megaphone caption.



Well Ms. S, in that I've lassoed your attention; I'm sure Frank would love sharing the cute little radial drill I posted, maybe a year back.....unless I learn how to find it first!

----------

Jon (Dec 9, 2018),

will52100 (Dec 1, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> Well Ms. S, in that I've lassoed your attention; I'm sure Frank would love sharing the cute little radial drill I posted, maybe a year back.....unless I learn how to find it first!



 All she said was not that's a drill press. Then I told her if you read it the note says it is portable. 
Yeah Right! was the response I got.

----------

Toolmaker51 (Nov 30, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Another millennial cell phone stunner. Perhaps if you prioritize the desire to constantly stare down at your phone, this is how you might think a helmet should be placed on your head? I must wonder if this is more dangerous than not wearing a helmet at all.

----------

baja (Dec 11, 2018),

PJs (Dec 9, 2018),

Seedtick (Dec 10, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

> Another millennial cell phone stunner. Perhaps if you prioritize the desire to constantly stare down at your phone, this is how you might think a helmet should be placed on your head? I must wonder if this is more dangerous than not wearing a helmet at all.



You just can't make this stuff up.
Yes in the event of her falling off the bike she most likely could break her neck wearing a helmet that way.

----------


## PJs

I think Darth Pack-man got her and she doesn't even know it yet. Looks like a Honda S90 (64-69) with a sliding rack in the background...Looks like the PI.

Maria Clara St
Metro Manila, Philippines

----------


## suther51

If I suffered from motion sickness and still wanted to use device while riding on back of a motorcycle, I could only hope to be so creative to come up with such an effective set of multi purpose blinders.

----------


## Jon

Water spray punishment for jaywalking pedestrians in China. 1:34 video:

----------

baja (Mar 5, 2019),

EnginePaul (Mar 5, 2019),

Seedtick (Mar 4, 2019)

----------


## 12bolts

Looks like they're breeding faster than Darwin can keep up to

----------

Toolmaker51 (Mar 5, 2019)

----------


## tonyfoale

A country of sharp contrasts. On one hand we see chinese industrial and building workers taking dangerous working practices to the extreme and on the other we see the nanny state taken to extremes.

----------


## Loose Ctrl

> Water spray punishment for jaywalking pedestrians in China. 1:34 video:



That's about as useful as teets on a boar. When it's raining it doesn't matter. Anyone in a rush will simply jump them, unless it's raining. Running out into traffic is modern day natural selection.

----------

